# northern lights play: mir san die buam aus der Pfalz



## Wooly (8. Dezember 2002)

so, die Photos gibt es zwar erst morgen, aber um den Neidfaktor schon mal ein wenig hochschäumen zu lassen, und um Fez den Sattelstützenlosen ein wenig zu quälen und Salz in die blutenden Wunden zu streuen:

Es war wie immer, unter der weisen Führung des Bernhard, eine wunderbare Pfalztour, mit vielen Singletrails, furchterregenden Abfahrten, smoothen Suftrails, Erbsensuppe mit Wurst, Radlerweizen, Glühwein und und dem Defekt des Tages, wie immer vorgetragen von unserem Kalmit Defektmeister Armin, der diesmal bereits am Anfang seine Sattelstützenklemmung zerstörte, was aber repariert werden konnte (Amidreck halt, tsss)

Nachdem meine Wenigkeit als derjenige mit dem kürzesten Anfahrtsweg natürlich mit 10 Minuten Verspätung am Mann Mobilia eintraf, waren Bernhard und nkwd schon gesattelt und gespornt, also wurde umgehend die Richtung PFALZ eingeschlagen.
Auf dem altbekannten Parkplatz stieß dann Armin zu uns, um die Truppe zu verstärken, diesmal allerdings nicht mehr auf Stork, sondern Kalmit-proof mit Specialized Enduro. Meine Wenigkeit hatten in Erwartung der Pfälzer Trails natürlich die Spaßmaschiene gespornt.

Nachdem die Truppe gepackt und gesattelt hatte (wie immer unter lauthalser Anfeuerung seitens des schon leicht kollabierenden IBC Tourenhundes Luca) ging es hinauf zur Kalmit, das erste Mal an diesem Tag.
Den weiteren Verlauf der Tour überlasse ich im Detail Armin (weiß/blau, oder doch grün/weiß ?), auf jeden Fall klasse wie immer, mit ein paar fiesen Downhills, wo nkdw als einziger Hardtailfahrer ein wenig das Nachsehen hatte, aber tapfer hinterherstiefelte, wenn sich der Rest der Meute bar aller Vernunft ins Frührentnertum stürzte .. ;-)))

Wie gesagt, genauere Photodokumentation folgt morgen, und nur um unseren Fez noch ein wenig zu quälen:

1. um ca. 13 Uhr brach die Sonne durch den Nebel, und wir wurden den Rest der Pfalz von blauem Himmel und Sonne verwöhnt !!! 

2.  ... wir sind übrigens zum Schluß, nach einem wärmenden Glühwein nach der 2.ten Kalmitbefahrung des Tages, den wohl besten Trail nach unten gefahren, genau Fez, den durch das kleine Tal, remember .. ;-)))

so, hiermit schließe ich erst einmal, nochmal Danke an alle Mitfahrer und herzliches Mitleid für alle daheimgebliebenen und bei Mutti Esser.

mfg Marcus northern lights Photo- & Internetwart


----------



## fez (9. Dezember 2002)

Ich bin überhaupt nicht neidisch, kein bisschen, dass ihrs nur wisst, braucht euch garnicht einzubilden dass ich da gerne mitgefahren wäre auf eurer blöden Pfalztour ! *maul*

Bin ja schon seehr gespannt auf die Fotos !!!

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (9. Dezember 2002)

werd mit der genauen Tourenbeschreibung wahrscheinlich erst Morgen rausrücken .Also bischen geduld.

@zerFEZt : ich lese den blanken Neid aus deinen Zeilen.......

bis denn BB


----------



## nkwd (9. Dezember 2002)

lustig wars auf jeden Fall - auch wenn ich öfters mal letzter war und mein Rad unterm Arm den "Weg" D) runtergerutscht bin. Aber wir haben ja genug Streckenteile gehabt, bei denen ich dann auch wieder auf meine Kosten gekommen bin und so hat das schon gepaßt!


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

So, nun endlich die heiß ersehnten Photos. Als erstes die Horde beim ersten Anstieg zur Kalmit ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... und kurz vor der Hütte, der Winter holt uns ein, war aber gut zu fahren ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... aber kalt war es schon ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

...saukalt ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... northern lights Pfalz-Tourenwart Bernhard, man beachte den neuen Helm !!!


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

.. die Marx-Brothers auf der Kalmit ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

...erster Downhill von der Kalmit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... die sogenannte "Norfschore" -Pfalz ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... hoffentlich Allianz versichert ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... am nächsten Anstieg ist nkwd in seinem Element ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... aber auch die Herren Pfalzkenner sind noch guter Dinge ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... die Sonne kommt langsam durch, wärend Tourenhund Luca nach Nachzüglern späht ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

.. Armin und Bernhard beim Wegesortieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... scheint nicht so einfach zu sein ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... traditionelle Mittagspause bei Erbsensuppe und Weizenradler ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... wertvolle Sportlerhefen ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... laut Bernhard jedenfalls ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... um nochmals bernhard zu zitieren "schade, das man den Geruch nicht mit aufs Photo bekommt" ....


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... Trails No1 ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... Trails No2 ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

...wrrrrrroouuuuuuummmmmmm...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... Kalmit zum zweiten .. der Glühwein zeigt seine Wirkung ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... northern lights play: the fast and the fourious ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... letzte Abfahrt in der Dämmerung ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

... unsere tiefgefrorenen Helden im Dämmerlicht am Ende der Tour ...


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2002)

Leider mußte ich zum Hochladen die Dose meiner Freundin mit irgend einem Kindergartengrafikprogramm nehmen, deshalb sind die Photos nicht Soooooo toll, zum genießen nochmal das Trailphoto No.2, diesmal komplett, größer und professionell komprimiert. Hach so scheee *träum*


----------



## nkwd (9. Dezember 2002)

hey marcus,  könntest mir die pics (die in der gescheiten Qualität) bitte per eMail schicken? thx!

ach ja: mal in deine PMs hier geguckt?


----------



## crossie (9. Dezember 2002)

schön. wirklich schön. und meine füße sind kalt.  
ARSC H KALT. nur durch die bilder...heheh

aber doch, lustige impressionen!

p.s: wie schauts denn mit dem webfront von northernlights.ch aus?

greetz
croissant


----------



## Trailrider79 (9. Dezember 2002)

sind Impressionen der Wildbad-Fraktion

Leider fiel Wildbad aufgrund einer kompletten Eisdecke sozusagen in den nebel oder ins wasser, aber dafür war's streeten echt göttlich. jede menge videos zum download!!!

Street-Session Bad Herrenalb und Pforzheim 


Hasta Luego Jörg


----------



## liebesspieler (9. Dezember 2002)

ach papperlapapp, kalt hin, kalt her
muss man nur mehr anziehen =) bin am wochenende auch mit 6 stationen gefahren
aber das wichtigste sind natürlich dicke dicke handschuhe!


----------



## fez (9. Dezember 2002)

an die Herren Pfälzer welche sich in vorbildlicher Art und Weise und unter Mißachtung jeglicher natürlicher Grenzen des menschlichen Organismus, um das Ansehen der Northern Lights in aller Welt, insbesondere der süd-östlichen Pfalz, glänzende Verdienste erworben haben. Noch wenn unsere Ur-Enkel um unsere bis dorthin schon längst verblichenen Sträusslein auf unseren Gräbern herumtollen werden, wird man die Alten ehrfürchtig sagen hören: "Herrgottsack, das waren ganze Kerle". 

Gruss Frank


----------



## bluesky (9. Dezember 2002)

hi

@ Trailrider79 
 coole videos ... habt wohl die rentner in herrenalb ziemlich erschreckt  

gruss
Engel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (10. Dezember 2002)

erstmal herzlichen Dank an unseren Photo- und Hundewart Herr M. Thiel .Durch seinen herausragenden Einsatz an der Kamera ,in äußerst widrigen Umständen, ist wiedereinmal ein bildliches Dokument einer IBC-Pfalztortur entstanden ,welches seines gleichen sucht. Ein dreimaliges Prost auf dich.(schick mir aber auch die Bilder)
Hier nun eine kleine Tourenbeschreibung:
Nachdem sich am frühen Morgen eine kleine Heerschar von IBC`lern(Marcus ,nwkd,Ich,später noch Armin aus MA) eingefunden hatten ,sollte es Richtung Pfalz gehen.In Maikammer am Parkplatz (Maikammer durch, Richtung Kalmit) angekommen,hoben wir zum erstenmal an diesem Tag unsere Köpfe. Nach längerem schauen,überlegen und diskutieren mußten alle einstimmig zugeben,daß es an diesem Tag kalt sein muß,da ein weißer Überzug die Berggipfel bedeckte.
Erschrocken von dieser Tatsache sattelten wir unsere Pferde und ritten los.
Der Straße folgend Richtung Kalmit ging es los.Wir wählten nach einer Weile einen nicht gekennzeichneten Weg um den Rest des Berges zu erklimmen. Für die Hardcore-Gemeinde im Berghochfahren möchte ich den Trail grün/weiß empfehlen.
Oben angekommen erfreuten wir uns des intensiven Sonnenscheins und bereiteten uns auf die Abfahrt vor.Vom Parkplatz führt ein Trail (keine Wegbezeichnug)in direkter Falllinie auf die Totenkopf Höhenstraße (dieser Trail führt genau auf den weißen Punkt). Es gibt nur wenige Trails in der Pfalz auf denen man schneller seine erschufteten Höhenmeter abbauen kann.
Unten angekommen ging es auf grün/weiß weiter, bis eine Hütte unvermittelt auftaucht. Dieser platz eignet sich herforragend um sich dem intensiven Kartenstudium hinzugeben. Dieses abgeschlossen surften wir blau/gelb hoch ,und schossen anschließend den netten Trail wieder erfreulichen Dingen entgegen. Es war nämlich die Zeit des rastens gekommen.
Gemütlich eine Erbsensuppe + Weizenradler (bis auf nwkd,hat nämlich nur agua minerale getrunken) vertilgt.
Hiervon erfreulich gestärkt und gewärmt ging es blau/gelb richtung Hellerhütte. Die Abfahrt hierhin ist von höchst erfreulichem Ausmaß,bis zu dem Zeitpunkt da man unten angekommen ,feststellen muß ,daß man das ganze ja wieder zurückfahren muß. Hier hat es sich bewährt nicht die gleiche Strecke ,sondern wiedereinmal einen nicht gekennzeichneten Weg zu fahren bis man schlußendlich wieder am Totenkopf auftaucht.
Hier ging`s den Trail grün/weiß parallel zur Straße richtung Kalmit und später um die Höhenmeter nach oben etwas erträglicher zumachen über die schmale Straße wieder zur Kalmithütte ,um dort noch einen Glühwein in geselliger Runde zu sich zu nehmen.
Die anschließende Trailabfahrt (grün/weiß) ist schon legendär genial. 
Alles in allem eine denkwürdiger IBC-Ausfahrt
MfG BB


----------



## THBiker (10. Dezember 2002)

Hey Cool!

Unser Bericht kommt auch bald, nur haben wir net so viele Pics!!

Wo ist´der Northshore-Pfalz? Will da auch m,al hin!!

Am Samstag fahren wir wieder in DÜW!!

Mag wer mit???????????


----------



## Froschel (10. Dezember 2002)

> Oben angekommen erfreuten wir uns des intensiven Sonnenscheins und bereiteten uns auf die Abfahrt vor.Vom Parkplatz führt ein Trail (keine Wegbezeichnug)in direkter Falllinie auf die Totenkopf Höhenstraße (dieser Trail führt genau auf den weißen Punkt). Es gibt nur wenige Trails in der Pfalz auf denen man schneller seine erschufteten Höhenmeter abbauen kann.


da wo der grün/weiße weg runtergeht, links halten.Ca. 100m von da gehts direkt runter . Steil,kleine Srünge, 1 groooßer Srung.


gruß BB


----------



## THBiker (10. Dezember 2002)

Dann muß ich da an Weihnachten doch glatt mal hinschauen!!!

Kommt jemand mit???


----------



## Andreas 2905 (10. Dezember 2002)

Hallo TH-Biker wenn klappt komm ich mit.
Mein lieber man von Eurer Doku kann man ins schwärmen kommen.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wooly (11. Dezember 2002)

Kinder Kinder,

sobald ich Zeit habe kümmere ich mich um Frontend & Photos & Touren, keine Hektik, es ist doch bald Weihnachten, das Fest der Besinnung )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. Dezember 2002)

IBC-Weihnachtsausfahrt in der Pfalz !? Oder aber in Deinen Hausgebiet - auf die Badener Höhe und auf dem Rückweg aufwärmen im Reiningshof (oder wie der auch heisst)....

Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin ja eine Sattelstütze..... Hacke, aber ährlich.

Frank Franksen

PS: Lichtmaschine war hin, Riemen ist auch gerissen.


----------



## Wooly (11. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *IBC-Weihnachtsausfahrt in der Pfalz !? Oder aber in Deinen Hausgebiet - auf die Badener Höhe und auf dem Rückweg aufwärmen im Reiningshof (oder wie der auch heisst)....
> Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin ja eine Sattelstütze..... Hacke, aber ährlich.*



Mal sehen, weiß noch nicht ob ich da bin. Aber zwischen den Jahren wäre ja auch eine Möglichkeit, und sonst gehen wir halt Skifahren ... ;-))

und was meinst du was du für Waden bekommst, wenn du mal ein halbes Jahr OHNE Sattelstütze fährst !!! Vielleicht wird das ja ein neuer Trend !!!!! Und die GEWICHTSERSPARNISS , da kommt keine Speedneedle mit ;-)))


----------



## fez (11. Dezember 2002)

garnichtmal so sehr - ich hatte richtig fett Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln und  Oberarmen hinten (Gegenspieler zum Bizeps)


----------



## Wooly (12. Dezember 2002)

na und wie fährt die Kiste? Besser als Nicolai?


----------



## THBiker (12. Dezember 2002)

Was fährst besser als´n Nicolai??? Fährt hier jemand Nicolai?

Bin nämlich immer noch auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Freerider (so zwischen 120 - max. 150 mm Federweg)!!


----------



## Trailrider79 (12. Dezember 2002)

ultimativer freerider?
dann nimm das cannondale gemini 2000 oder nen kona stinky dee lux, aber doch keins von nicolai, frag am besten croissant, warum net von nicolai;-)


----------



## THBiker (12. Dezember 2002)

Ein CD??   Um Himmelswillen NEIN! Das ist ja die furchtbarste Strafe die man bekommen könnte!!

Kona ist gut! Ich hab an ein Uzzi SL gedacht!

Ein Kumpel hat jetzt ein Helius DH, mal abwarten wie er damit zurecht kommt!


----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2002)

Immer dieses Gemecker - diese Kisten sind angeblich sch****, oder jene. Mann, Mann, Mann.

Das Nicolai fuhr sich klasse hat nicht die geringsten Probleme gemacht - nur war es halt nicht für meinen Einsatzzweck gemacht und hat deswegen Schaden genommen.

Das Kona fährt sich superklasse, 
sehr soft
kompakt
satt: rünge bzw. die Landung merkt man der Kiste garnicht an. Unglaublich softes Ansprechverhalten (geht auch auf das Konto des toll mit Kugel-Lagerung ausgestatteten Shockworks-Dämpfers)

sehr direkt (hab allerdings einen zu kurzen Vorbau dran, zweimal hats mich deswegen schon geschmissen). 

Was mir auffiel beim ohne-Sattel-rumgurken: Bunny-Hops gehen unglaublich gut - die hintere Federung bringt einen unheimlich starken Impuls, mehr als beim Nicolai.


Da ich wie gesagt nur ohne Sattel unterwegs war kann ich das Uphill-Verhalten (altdeusch: den Berg hochfahren) nicht wirklich beurteilen. Wippt zwar - aber auch nicht mehr als das Nicolai mit dem Fox-Dämpfer.

Gruss Frank


----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2002)

Das Universal Motor Gerät, kurz Unimog, begegnet uns bei höchst unter schiedlichen Gelegenheiten: als unaufhaltsamer Schneepflug, als rasanter Ackerschlepper; als super-langsame Grabenfräse, als Rangierlokomotive auf Bahngleisen oder als penibel restauriertes Liebhaberfahrzeug, auf einem Oldtimer-Treffen. Der seit 1948 gebaute .Unimog erfüllt praktisch jede Aufgabe, die man ihm in den letzten 53 Jahren gestellt hat.
Klar ist, dass so höchst unterschiedlichen Aufgaben nicht mit einer Standardversion begegnet werden kann. Mercedes bietet deshalb den im badischen Gaggenau hergestellten Unimog in einer schier unendlichen Modellvielfalt an, um möglichst jeden Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Darüber hinaus haben die Unimog-Leute immer ein offenes Ohr für Sondewünsche. Doch schon der Grundbaukasten ist höchst vielfältig. Er gliedert sich in drei Grundreihen: leichte Baureihe, mittelschwere Baureihe und schwere Baureihe.Die leichte Baureihe (U 90 und U 100)belässt es beim 2,9-Liter-Turbodiesel aus dem G 290 TD und dem Mercedes Sprinter 212 D, der im Unimog 115 PS leistet. Der Fünfzylinder mit Direkteinspritzung muss bei rund drei Tonnen Leergewicht und minimal 4,41 Meter Außenlänge ein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht von 4,8 Tonnenschleppen.
Die mittelschwere Baureihe (U 1400/1450 und U 1600/1650)hat die in die Jahre gekommene Kabine, die auch der orange-farbene Testwagen aufweist, und wird von einem echten Lkw-Motor angetrieben: einem Sechszylinder-Turbodiesel mit sechs Liter Hubraum. Im U1400und14501eistet der Direkteinspritzer milde 136 PS und muss bei knapp vier Tonnen Leergewicht ein Gesamtgewicht von 7,5 Tonnen bewegen. 163 PS leistet der prinzipiell gleiche Sechszylinder im U 1600 und U 1650, die mit anderen Federn ein Gesamtgewicht von bis zu 10 Tonnen haben können. 

209 % Verschränkungsindex. mit langen Federwegen und biegsamen Rahmen zum Rekord  

Darüber rangiert die schwere Baureihe (U 2100/2150 und U 2400/2450). Hier kommen die gleiche Kabine und der gleiche Motor zum Einsatz wie in der mittelschweren Baureihe, aber Achsen mit 20 cm mehr Spurweite. Der Sechs Liter-Turbodiesel ist hier auf 211 PS (U2100/2150) aufgeblasen, im U 2400 /2450 gar auf 240 PS. Bis zu 3,85 Meter Radstand und 10,6 Tonnen Gesamtgewicht gibt die schwere Baureihe her.

Unser Exemplar, ein U 1450, ist also ein Vertreter der mittelschweren Baureihe mit dem großen, kantigen, traditionellen Fahrerhaus, mit dem 136-PS-Motor und mit dem längeren der beiden Radstände (3,25 m statt 2,65 m). Das zulässige Gesamtgewicht von 7,5 Tonnen ermöglicht auch Inhabern des Pkw-Führerscheins der klasse 3 den legalen Aufenthalt hinter dem Lenkrad des U 1450. Man könnte jedoch auch problemlos den stärkeren U 1600/1650 mit 163 PS zum gleichen Zweck auf 7,5 Tonnen ablasten, obwohl er ab Werk bis 10 Tonnen freigegeben ist.

Das Fahren mit dem Unimog ist von seinen zahlreichen Eigenheiten geprägt. Ganz normal vollzieht sich noch der Motorstart. Man dreht den Zündschlüssel herum, woraufhin der im Prinzip bereits seit 30 Jahren bewährte Direkteinspritzer mit hartem Nageln erwacht. Aber immerhin: Ein Antik-Unimog aus dem Jahr 1950 ist mit seinem 1,7-LiterDieselchen und gerade 30 P5 noch lauter beim Start. Der heutige Sechszylinder läuft sogar recht schwingungsarm, umfangreiche Dämmungsmaßnahmen an der Kabine schaffen im Innenraum ein brauchbares Arbeitsklima. Alle Schalter sind mit klaren Symbolen gekennzeichnet, doch das schlichte Losfahren erfordert wegen der speziellen Gangschaltung beim Unimog etwas Vorkenntnis. Die mittelschwere und die schwere Baureihe haben ein Schaltgetriebe mit acht Gängen, die im Prinzip so angeordnet sind, wie es auch Pkw-Fahrer gewohnt sind. Damit man nicht mit den vier nebeneinanderliegenden Schaltgassen durcheinander kommt, hat der Unimog ein Schema der Schaltung mit Kontrollleuchten, die zuverlässig den Weg durch das Gangsortiment weisen. Nun wäre es völlig unsinnig, auf der Straße im ersten Gang anzufahren, denn der ist selbst ohne Zuhilfenahme der Untersetzung bereits so kurz, dass man bei Vollgas auf gerade mal 7 km/h kommt. In der Praxis legt man zum Anfahren den vierten oder fünften Gang ein, bei 1.300 Touren kommt zusätzlich sanfter Turboschub, bei rund 2.600 Touren ist aber schon wieder Schluss mit dem Drehvermögen. Ein typischer Lkw Motor also, der OM 366 LA. Ab Tempo 50 zieht zumindest der unbeladene Unimog im achten und damit längsten Gang weiter, bis der Motor bei echten 91 km/h seine Höchstdrehzahl erreicht. Dabei hört man viele Zahnräder singen, die groben Reifen mahlen durchdringend, der Diesel brummt vernehmlich.


Kontrollleuchten Gang 1 bis 8 weisen den Weg

Schlichtes Lastwagen-Cockpit im Unimog 
Der Diesel dreht nie mehr als 2.600 Touren 

Dabeisitzt man bequem und aufrecht auf einem korrekt gepolsterten Lkw Sessel und genießt den Lkw-typischen Blick in die Ferne. Man schwimmt auf der Autobahn mit den Fernlastzügen mit, schneller als deren 80 km/h darf man aber mit einem Lkw mit mehr als 3,5 Tonnen Gesamtgewicht wie dem Unimog sowieso nicht fahren. Auch dann nicht, wenn man ihn mit einem Aufbau versieht und als Wohnmobil zulässt.

lm Gelände gibt es mehr Arbeit für den Fahrer und gleichzeitig auch mehr Spielvergnügen. Jetzt gilt es nämlich, sich mit zahlreichen Hebeln und Schaltern vertraut zu machen. So lange kein gröberes Hindernis in Sicht ist, nimmt man einfach die unteren Gänge des Achtgang-Schaltgetriebes. Damit kommt man selbst mit reinem Hinterradantrieb überraschend weit, so lange der Untergrund nicht zu feucht und weich ist. Wird es schlammig, legt man über einen Drehschalter am Armaturenbrett den Allradantrieb ein. Das funktioniert dank starker Druckluftbetätigung ruckzuck und außerdem bei jedem Tempo. Wie jeder Zuschaltallradler wird auch der Unimog mit eingelegtem Allradantrieb störrischer in der Lenkung, der Wendekreis vergrößert sich deutlich. Dafür gibt es nun kaum ein Halten. Dank seiner extrem guten Verschränkung(Index 209%) kommt der Unimog; auch in tiefen Gräben und auf hohen Buckeln nicht ins Stocken. Das Geheimnis der enormen Verschränkungsfähigkeit eines Unimog sind zum einen die langen Federwege seiner mit Schraubenfedern versehenen Starrachsen, zum anderen zusätzlich die gewollte Flexibilität seines Stahlträgerrahmens.

Doch selbst bei einem Unimog kann mal ein Vorder- und ein Hinterrad durchdrehen, wenn ein extrem tiefer Graben sogar diese Verschränkung überfordert. Dann dreht man den erwähnten Allrad-Drehschalter noch eine Stufe weiter, worauf augenblicklich ebenfalls per Druckluft beide Achsdifferentiale gesperrt werden. Jetzt zieht sich der U 1450 unaufhaltsam vorwärts, selbst wenn nur noch ein Rad griffigen Untergrund vorfindet. Mit den beiden gesperrten Achsen wird der Unimog allerdings extrem störrisch;, der Wendekreis wächst beträchtlich. Sobald man die Klippe umschifft hat, sollte man deshalb per Drehschalter die Sperren der Achsen wieder lösen, was ebenso zackig und zuverlässig funktioniert wie zuvor das Einrücken.

Über Hindernisse wie Felsbrocken, die mit herkömmlichen Geländewagen umfahren werden müssen, kann der Unimog-Besitzer nur lächeln. Ersteuert direkt darauf zu, die enorme Bodenfreiheit von mindestens 44 Zentimetern unter den Achsen lässt dies zu. Für so viel Luft unter den Achsen sorgen zum einen riesige 20-Zoll-Reifen; zum anderen eine Spezialität, die Portal-Bauweise der Starrachsen. Bei einer Portalachse wachsen die Antriebswellen nicht aus der Mitte der Räder, sondern oberhalb der Mitte. Überbrückt wird der Kraftfluss von Zahnrädern direkt am Rad, was die dache- aufwändig und teuer macht und auch gleich erklärt, warum nicht jeder Geländewagen solche Portalachsen aufweist, sondern nur teure Spezialisten wie der AMGeneral Hummer, der Puch Pinzgauer oder eben auch der Mercedes Unimog.

Doch selbst für einen Unimog gibt es übermächtige Hindernisse, die zum Rückzug zwingen. Doch ein Rückwärtsgang ist auf dem hübsch leuchtenden Schaltschema des Achtgang-Getriebes nicht eingezeichnet. Nein, der Unimog hat ein separates Wendegetriebe, das die Fahrtrichtung umkehrt. Zieht man an einem Schalthebel am Wagenboden, hat man theoretisch nun rückwärts die gleichen Gänge zur Verfügung wie vorwärts. In Realität hat Mercedes aber die oberen vier Gänge dann blockiert.

Will man extrem langsam fahren oder ein paar Eisenbahnwaggons wegschleppen, reicht der eigentlich schon ziemlich kurze erste Gang des Achtgang-Getriebes vielleicht irgendwann doch nicht aus. In diesem Falle aktiviert man per Hebel die Untersetzung Nummer eins. Nun hat man wieder acht Gänge (Mercedes nennt sie Arbeitsgänge), aber alle sind nun viel kürzer übersetzt. Selbst im achten Gang läuft der Unimog nun maximal 15 km/h, im ersten Gang nicht einmal 2 km/h.

Wem das immer noch viel zu schnell ist, weil er vielleicht eine Grabenfräse an seinem Unimog montiert hat, die schön langsam eben einen Graben fräsen soll, der schältet auf die zweite Untersetzung. Wieder hat man seine acht Gänge (Mercedes-Terminus: Kriechgänge), allerdings sind sie nun so extrem kurz, das man sie zum eigentlichen Fahren kaum brauchen kann. Aber zum Kriechen, und das kann der Unimog damit in beeindruckender Weise. Selbst bei Vollgas im achten Gang bewegt sich der U 1450 mit einem Heidenspektakel mit gerade mal 1,5 km/h. Nimmt man den ersten Gang und gibt eine ganze Stunde lang Vollgas, hat man in dieser Stünde 110 Meter geschafft Für Spezialeinsätze eine feine Sache.

Dass so ein Spezialfahrzeug nichtbillig sein kann, muss jedem klar sein. 170.000 Mark kostet ein U 1450 in Grundausstattung. Die Qualität ist dafür so gut, dass ein Unimog durchschnittlich 30 Jahre lang tägliche -harte Arbeit aushält. Aber weil nicht jeder sowohl die Geländetauglichkeit als auch gleichzeitig seine Einsatzmöglichkeiten als Geräteträger oder Zugfahrzeug braucht, hat Mercedes nun als Ergänzung des Programms die brandneuen Unimog U 300 bis U 500 vorgestellt (siehe ganz unten). Mit weniger Geländetauglichkeit sind sie als hoch mobile Geräteträger konzipiert und etwa l0 Prozent billiger als das bisherige hochgeländegängige Universalgenie, das aber auch in Zukunft weiterangeboten wird. 


Seit 30 Jahren im Einsatz: 6,0 Liter-Sechszylinder-Diesel, hier mit Turbolader 

Wegen des hohen Gewichts darf der Untergrund am Steilhang nicht zu weich sein


----------



## THBiker (12. Dezember 2002)

CD ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber hat halt irgendwie einen Ruf weg!! Und gefallen tun sie mir schon gar nicht!

Welches Nicolai bist du gefahren, ich überlege ein Helius DH zu nehmen, das wiegt allerdings 4,2kg (Rahmen)!

Welches Kona hast du? das mit 130mm, oder??

Noch zur Auswahl stehen:
Intense Uzzi SL
RockxM Switch
Yeti ASX (allerdings ein eingelenker :  )

Das Bike muß halt auch noch bergauf tauglich sein, d.h. ca. 16kg sollten es max sein!

@fez
Alles klar bei dir :confused


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2002)

das Bass CC, leicht isses, aber zum harten freeriden nicht gemacht. Aber ansonsten gibts nach meiner Ansicht bei Nicolai nix zu meckern bzw. nicht mehr als bei allen anderen Marken auch !

Nun das Kona Stinky mit 130mm. Rahmen über ebay, Gabel über downhill-rangers, ansonsten Teile vom alten Bike. Klasse !

Bild findest du irgendwo bei "oh du göttliche"

Gruss Frank


----------



## Cook (12. Dezember 2002)

@fez: was ist eigentlich ein BENTUZER?

Gruß
Babba


----------



## Der Schwimmer (12. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Fez, 

sag bloß, Du hast so nen alten Unimog.
Finde die Dinger echt geil, würde gerne mal einen fahren,)

Und als Transportmittel zur Kalmit auch nicht schlecht, Räder hintendrauf und fertig.

Gruß 
Der Schwimmer


----------



## THBiker (12. Dezember 2002)

> Und als Transportmittel zur Kalmit auch nicht schlecht, Räder hintendrauf und fertig.



   

SUPER IDEE! DA KOMM ICH AUCH MIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Wooly (12. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THBiker _
> *CD ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber hat halt irgendwie einen Ruf weg!! Und gefallen tun sie mir schon gar nicht!
> *



Es tut mir leid dir das zu sagen, aber deine Meinung ist nicht mehr coolnesskonform, in der heutigen schnelllebigen Zeit muß man aufpassen, die allgemeine Meinungsbildung nicht zu verpassen ... aaaaalso, bis vor ein paar Monaten war Cannondale definitiv eine Zahnarztbikerfirma, die es aus ganzer Seele zu hassen galt und mit wüster Rede zu diffamieren, sobald auch nur irgendwo der Name auftauchte ... aber seitdem es das Gemini gibt ist es definitiv SAUCOOL, ein Cannondale zu fahren, hat wahrscheinlich etwas mit einer geplanten Undercover-Unterwanderung des Establishments zu tun !!!

Wenn du also dazugehören willst (und mitreden wollen wir doch alle) kauf dir sofort so ein Teil, zum Hassen gibt es ja immer noch Nicolai, der ist immer noch *******, manche Trdition hält sich ja länger als andere ... und selbst der heilige 3D-Evil hat sich positiv ausgelassen, was ja in bestimmten Kreisen einer Seligsprechung durch den Pabst gleichkommt ...

ich weiß mein Freund, es ist beinhart, langjährige heißgeliebte Gewohnheiten aufzugeben, aber man muß dem Zeitgeist geben was dem Zeitgeist ist, sozusagen. Als nächstes sponsort Cannondale übrigens die Bombenkraterjungs und bringt eine Lefty mit 340mm Federweg heraus (aber ist noch geheim, psssstt)

freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte,

mfg Marcus


----------



## THBiker (12. Dezember 2002)

Man jetzt hast du mein ganzes Weltbild zerstört, das nur darauf ausgrichtet war CD zu hassen 

Und jetzt  

Muß ich mir ein anderes Opfer suchen, bzw. ein neues Feindbild aufbauen!  Wie wär´s mit Badenser-Biker     oder Kettler-´MTB-er...oder was sagt Mr Coolness dazu  

Hatte zwar eigentlich noch nie was gegen CD-Biker, nur haben mir die Bikes noch nie gefallen (ausser Rennräder), aber ich habe ni angezweifelt, dass die Bikes schlecht sind! Allein schon die Vorstellung mit nur einem Gabelschaft fahren zu müssen-- 

Egal, jedem das seine, aber mir bitte kein CD


----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2002)

nee, Schwimmer, leider habe ich keinen Unimog, bin aber auch glühender Fan dieser Dinger - besonders jener aus den 70er-Jahren. Das hat seinen Grund darin, dass meine Verwandten aus dem Murgtal kommen - und meine Eltern mit Klein-Frank jedesmal wenn wir meine Oma besuchten am Auslieferungslager der Unimogs stehenbleiben mussten damit ich diese gebührend bewundern konnte. Hach, und dann mein heissgeliebter SIKU-Unimog in orange in Strassenarbeiter-Ausführung. Mann, Mann, Mann... Übrigens gibts in Gaggenau einen recht rührigen Unimog-Verein, sogar mit eigener Homepage...


Gruss Frank

Aprops Bikefirmen-hassen: Marcus hat recht, Nicolai sind die Cannonales der Jahre 2001/2002 ! 
Da geht kein Weg dran vorbei - wer was auf sich hält heutzutage muss ganz einfach auf Nicolai schimpfen....


----------



## liebesspieler (12. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von THBiker _
> *Ein CD??   Um Himmelswillen NEIN! Das ist ja die furchtbarste Strafe die man bekommen könnte!!
> 
> *



Bullshit!


----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2002)

tja, ein Bentuzer... das weiss ich auch nicht so genau... 

Aber wenn du einen neuen Beitrag schreibst wird das unten angezeigt, irgendwo. Ich mache mal einen Screenshot.

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (12. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tarnael _
> *Bullshit! *



siehst du THbiker, der Tarnael hat es schon begriffen ... ;-))

... und Badesee und Kettler ... zu abgelutscht. Ich schlage vor, als neues Hassobjekt Intense und Santa Cruz zu wählen, das birgt einen hohen Beleidigungsfaktor und die waren noch nie dran. Schlage mal vor, die Stoßrichtung müßte so gehen:

...  "also Intense ich weiß nicht du, also ein Kumpel der Tante des Stiefsohns vom Hausmeister meines Großneffen hat sich ein M1 gekauft, und das Bike ist total *******, schlampig handgeschweißt (wer macht das denn heute noch von HAND ..?) die Übersetzung an der Dämpferanlenkung ist nicht reversibel zum Dampingfaktor des Öl-Auslaßventils und außerdem passt in den Hinterbau nicht mal ein 7,5 Zoll Gasolozzi, also so ein Kinderkram. Las die Finger davon und kauf dir lieber das neue Gemini, total edgeile Downhill-Pastelfarben, ich sach nur: Cannondäle Rulz !!! 
Außerdem gibts bei denen ein total obergeiles Video dazu, wo der Bender höchstpersönlich ein Innenlager an seinem neuen Drop-Scalpel auswechselt, des kann man total geil für viel Penunze über Ebay verscheuern, sparsde nochmal ganz schön was !!! "


----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2002)

uuuhuuhuuuh, ich kann nicht mehr......


----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2002)

der Schlingel von Bentuzer


----------



## Wooly (12. Dezember 2002)

hach sin mir heut wieder luschtig .. ;-)))


----------



## nkwd (12. Dezember 2002)

wo wir es hier so viel vom Unimog hatten: ich plan ne Tour fürn Januar (vorzugsweise So, 5.1.) bei der wir - natürlich nur ganz zufällig - beim Unimog-Testgelände vorbeikommen würden  
na, wie klingt das?


----------



## Wooly (12. Dezember 2002)

nkwd, da fällt mir ein, ich habe deine PM natürlich bekommen, werde mich am Wochenende mal dransetzten, dann basteln wir eine nette Neujahrstour, an der Tourer UND Stürzer gleichermaßen Ihre Freude haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (12. Dezember 2002)

@fez: möchte auch in den erlauchten Kreis der Bentuzer!
Bei mir steht da unten was anderes. Wahrscheinlich ist dir ein Moderator auf die Schliche gekommen und hat heimlich den Bentuzer ELIMINIERT (harharhar)

Gruss
Babbale


----------



## nkwd (12. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *dann basteln wir eine nette Neujahrstour, an der Tourer UND Stürzer gleichermaßen Ihre Freude haben. *


genau deshalb hab ich dir ja meine beschreibung mal geschickt!
kannst dem verlauf folgen? schon mal die bereiche bei gaggenau gefahren? 
übrigens: dürften aber wohl doch eher nur 35-45km sein

PS: Darf ich dich nochmal dran erinnern mir bitte die Pics vom Kalmit in HiQuali an [email protected] zu schicken?! Thx!


*@babba*
ich editier grad meinen post und da steht unten immer noch Bentuzer!


----------



## fez (12. Dezember 2002)

beim Unimog-Testgelände rumfahren - das wäre die ERFÜLLUNG eines Kindheitstraums....

Gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von fez _
> *beim Unimog-Testgelände rumfahren - das wäre die ERFÜLLUNG eines Kindheitstraums..../B]*


*

Na dann mal los, ist lustig, ich war schon mal da ;-)) 

und nkwd, muß die ganzen Photos nochmal komprimieren, aber am Wochenende wird es bestimmt !!!*


----------



## nkwd (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *Na dann mal los, ist lustig, ich war schon mal da ;-))*


einmal? *gähn* ich fahr da eigentlich min 1x die Woche durch (halt meist auch nur wirklich DURCH ohne das rad groß zu quälen)



> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *und nkwd, muß die ganzen Photos nochmal komprimieren, aber am Wochenende wird es bestimmt !!! *


ok, kein Problem!


----------



## Wooly (14. Dezember 2002)

ich fahre normalerweise am Schloß Rotenfels hoch, deswegen kenne ich die Ecke beim Testgelände nicht so gut. aber man lernt ja nie aus .. ;-)))


----------

